# World's First RV Cinema



## Michelle Matthews

Hello RVers.

My name is Michelle Matthews. I write this thread to you today to inform you all of the BRAND new RV Cinema and Resort, located in Springer, OK. We, at Cool Breeze RV Cinema and Resort, are home to the WORLD's FIRST RV Cinema.  Our park has a 4-sided movied screen, that can be seen from anywhere in our park. You can visit us on Facebook (Cool Breeze RV Cinema and Resort) and you can visit our website. We are located at 16677 US Hwy 77, Springer, OK, just south of the Arbuckle Mountains. To make reservations, please call 580-630-2063. We hope to see you soon.


----------



## 2floating

What kind of vids do you usually show?


----------



## Tom Cooper

This is pretty cool! I also came up with such an idea in my head, the difference is that it stays there) How free time I will surely look!


----------



## NORTHENDBUCKEYE

This would be very neat to camp at this facility !


----------

